# Preferred brand of hand tools and why?



## Anvilx (Apr 6, 2010)

What brand of hand tools do you predominately use. And more importantly why?


----------



## jstroming (Apr 6, 2010)

Klein. I generally find their tools to be the best that I have easy access to (they're sold in Home Depots and I travel around the country with my job). I couldn't LIVE without my 63020's!


----------



## Footer (Apr 6, 2010)

Harbor Freight. Really. So cheap you can afford to buy more when you lose a pair or a pair makes its way to another persons bag.


----------



## len (Apr 6, 2010)

I usually buy Craftsman. Lifetime guarantee. But Klein are good, too. My HD doesn't carry them, for some reason.


----------



## erosing (Apr 6, 2010)

Predominantly, I use Klein tools, that's what I own the most of. I like their availability, quality (generally), and I really love the way they feel in my hands, they fit perfectly for me. I used to have a bunch of inherited tools, but I've packed them away as I have acquired my own sets, I cannot begin to tell you how wonderful my hands and wrists felt after I moved to Klein drivers, for me they have the perfect handle dimensions.

Knippex will be my second most used once I'm done replacing my Klein cutters, I love Klein, but Knippex has held a better edge for me (or at least it seems to), so I'm slowly going to be switching over. 

Overall, I have hilighted the majority of my hand tool brands and reasons below.

Klein, Knippex, Wiha, Wera, and Ideal for tools regaurding anything heavy duty or electrical. - I know it, I trust it, I know the tool won't break after cutting LED rope lights (unlike another manufacturer's).
Craftsmen for sockets. - They are cheap enough to replace when lost or damaged but not so cheaply made I have to replace them every few months.
Anything over 40 years old for a ballpeen. - I don't like the feel of todays ballpeen's, not until you go into $100 hammers, and I'm not nuts about hammers. I'll keep my inherited ones. 
Irwin for taps and dies. - The only one's I've ever bought, so I don't have much room to compare, if I remember correctly they were the only ones in the store when I needed them (Though I always carry my Klein 6 in 1 tap and it usually works for what I need).
Estwing for heavy duty hammers, Stanley for the Fubar, crowbar, and wonderbars, and I actually can't think of who makes my mallets and deadblows, but I think they are mostly Stanley. - Again, I think this is mostly a case of they are the only ones that were in the store when I needed them, ecxept I loved that my deadblow is orange. 
Stanley for tape measures. - I have used them my entire life, I like them, they work. 
For the all important "beater" screwdriver Stanley or Craftsmen. - They are meant to take a beating and when they need replacing, it's cheap enough to do.
Craftsmen for ratcheting wrenches. - Good price, good selection, good availability. 
Crescent for adjustables (6-8"). - I like the handle material (I also use a Stanley 8" that is pretty nice though).
Craftsmen for the 12" adjustable. - It was inherited and it came to me rusted out and not at all functional, after a few days finally got it unstuck and degunked, works great, used it maybe twice.
For "throw away tools (picks, paddles, mirrors, etc) I usually go with whatever's cheapest because I end up loosing the good ones, or ruining the point, I don't care as much about the 5 dollar sets if they get lost or damaged.


----------



## len (Apr 6, 2010)

I usually buy Craftsman. Lifetime guarantee. But Klein are good, too. My HD doesn't carry them, for some reason.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 6, 2010)

(In no particular order I like)

Klein (For the cutters, especially. I tend to own predominantly Klein)
Crescent (Wrenches, duh)
Knipex (All types of pliers and wrenches in 'unique' styles)
Ideal
Greenlee
Channellock (Affordable prices on American tools) 
Wiha
Snap-On (If I can ever afford it ) 
Felco
Stanley (Measurement)

I'll buy from all those companies depending on what I'm looking for. Each one does some things amazingly well and other things only "meh"

Never liked the feel of Craftsman drivers (broke several of their flatheads) and all their other tools are just "ok". Sockets are decent tho.

Ok, sure, if you want to, buy Harbor Freight. But even if you do, for the love of God buy yourself a quality pair of Diagonal Cutters.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 7, 2010)

Klein for my more 'electrical' tools, especially cutters, etc.
However my Ideal strippers served me well.

Snap-on for ratchets, I've had too many craftsmen sets fall apart when I really needed them to work (yes I know you can get a free one, but I NEED IT NOW!) I am now using the snap-on tools that were my GRANDFATHER'S. And they are brilliant!

Fluke for meters

greenlee for punches, fishes, and some other stuff...

Crescent for wrenches...or snap-on (more expensive and likely to walk).

My telecom tools are all Ideal.

Eastwing hammers, I've always liked (for your usual hammers at least). When I need a ball-peen or such, I use what was my grandpas (no branding). Actually I have a bunch of old-school even blacksmith made tools (even some of my carving chisels).

OLFA for their HB or LB knives. Also liked my Klein Hawk-bill knife until it went missing. X-ACTO for their small blades.

I think that covers the bulk of my preferences at least lol


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 7, 2010)

i prefer snap on, i have yet to break one, i've seen how fast they will replace one when its broken. I have also seen how they ask little to no questions when you send yours in if its broken. the only time i saw a wrench broken that was from snap on was trying to unbolt a car tire. There was a 6 foot extension pipe on the back of the wrench with 3 heavy guys jumping on the end. the wrench failed right next to the head of the claw so its a very strong wrench.


----------



## Kelite (Apr 7, 2010)

I purchased a very used USA made Craftsman multi-tool while in Alaska last summer, only to have a student twist a particularly tough bolt and snap a jaw off.  I was bumming in the worst way, as I really liked that lil stainless tool.

On a hunch, I went to my local Sears store, explained my plight and found the attendant happily replacing the Craftsman with a nice Leatherman multi. It seems the Craftsman model available had fewer tool components, so he suggested I trade even-up for the Leatherman.

With a lifetime warranty like that, it's Craftsman all the way for me-

(Nothing against Snap-on, but local availability of Craftsman suits my needs)


----------



## ajb (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a strong aversion to anything associated with Black & Decker, so Stanley is right out for me at this point. It also explains the Leverlock tape measure I bought a few months ago the blade of which spontaneously snapped after a scant few weeks of use--Which is a shame, because my previous leverlock was a 10+ year old neon green model that survived complete immersion in water, a ten foot fall onto concrete, and tons of other abuse before finally kicking the bucket. Unfortunately that policy also knocks out Dewalt, Bostitch, Porter-Cable, and even Delta .

Otherwise, while I *like* Klein for screwdrivers & electrical tools, Crescent for wrenches and pliers, and Craftsman for sockets and wrenches, I'm often leery of buying anything other than what's cheap and 'good enough' for anything that is not restricted to my home, my car, or my hand. Durability and warranties don't mean much if you're more than likely to lose a tool before you have a chance to break it.


----------



## zuixro (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm currently building a tool set, and right now most of tools are no name/Harbor Freight (student, poor). As they break or when I have the money, I'm going to replace them with Klein and Craftsman (and probably Snap-On. I didn't know they had the same "Lifetime replacement guarantee" as Craftsman)


----------



## STEVETERRY (Apr 7, 2010)

I have found that once you use a Snap-On wrench, it's hard to go back. With a smaller profile for a given size, they fit in many more places, and the feel and build quality is well worth the price.

I eBayed all my Craftsman wrenches after I got the Snap-On addiction.

For power tools, I like Festool.

ST


----------



## Kelite (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll admit- the work environment often determines whether you buy great quality which is safe and secure at the home shop/ personal road case or the cheaper brands that, as mentioned in a previous post, stand a very good chance of walking away prior to wearing out.

_< The basic rule for any design is “Form follows function.” If an object has to perform a certain function, its design must support that function to the fullest extent possible. >_

That definition applies to a wide range of disciplines, including stagecraft.


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Apr 7, 2010)

len said:


> My HD doesn't carry them, for some reason.



What's the store number? I work at Home Depot and can check for you tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 7, 2010)

I guess I should add (since you guys have mentioned some brands not radially available (that I know of) in Canada) that a lot of people here buy Mastercraft tools here (in leu of Craftsman). I find they have some pretty good tools, however many of them much like Craftsman have a tendency to fail under heavy usage.

Mastercraft is sold by Canadian Tire. Yes of course we have Craftsman here, but I find people would rather by Mastercraft.

Mastercraft tools also have lifetime warranty of the, if it breaks, fails, strips... Bring it to the nearest Canadian Tire and they hand you a new one. Quite very affordable as well... Plus there are a LOT of Canadian Tires here.

They have some pretty cool tools, some interesting gadgets, etc as well... But for many of my tools (as previously stated) I stay away from them personally. Sticking with Klien, Ideal, Snap-on and such.


----------



## fx120 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wiha is pretty much all I buy these days for screwdrivers. I've got tons of insulated, non-insulated drivers and several sets of bits from them. By far the best fitting and strongest bits I've found. Very comfortable too. I've been buying sockets from them recently, but they're very expensive which has impeded the pace at which I am able to buy them.

I am also quite fond of Knipex pliers. I've got several sets of their Cobra self locking slip joints and it's hard to go back to a standard set of Channellocks now. I've also got some end-cutting pliers from them.

Most of my precession tools are Xcelite, flush cutting pliers in a variety of sizes, small and medium needle nose, some ESD-safe tools for sensitive parts, and a set of their very nice jewelers screwdrivers. I've also got a very nifty set of mini slip joint pliers from them that works fantastic for taking apart small connectors.

I've got several sets of strippers from Klein, a few hex key sets, a pair of 8" dikes and needle-nose pliers, and a 24" cable cutter that will slice through 4/0 like butter.

I've got adjustable wrenches from Crescent, but with red rubber grips so they're easily identifiable as mine.

Most of my soldering tools are from Weller, including my WESD51 soldering station on my bench, WP35 portable, and butane iron. Of course no soldering station would be complete without a panavice. I've also adapted one to work off of a mic stand for working in the field. 

Meters from Fluke, but I've got a Tek kicking around somewhere. My scopes are all Tek. 

I've got a 6.5" circular saw from Makita, but only use Freud blades because they're by far the best out there. My two drills are both Makitas as well.

I perfer Olfa disposable blades, but my pocket knives are all Benchmade or Kershaw. 

Flashlights from Fenix or Inova. 

Most of my datacomm stuff is Paladin, except my punchdown tool is a Klein. My network integrity tester is from Fluke.

That's all that comes to mind right now...


----------



## church (Apr 26, 2010)

snap on for ratchets, sockets and screwdrivers, especially screwdrivers. Also use Mastercraft professional, some craftsman, Elora (german tools available in Europe), Mac, Huskey. For electronics pliers and cutters I like Bahco antistatic range, I bought my set in 1979 and use them every day and the side and end cutters are still sharp.

I haveb CK for my 1000V stuff again I bought them in 1979 and they are still going strong.

Woodworking tools I have Stanley, Marples, Footprint and some tools that were made by my dad, grandfathers and great grandfathers during their apprenticeships. Steel like this does not even exist today


----------



## mstaylor (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a pretty good colection of Klein tools. When my son went to work for Feld in Europe I went to my favorite electrical supply house and told them I needed to set him up with the basics. He was in college at the time so didn't have much more than a C wrench, a multi tool and a good knife. They have a policy of selling new guys coming in te industry their first set of tools at almost cost. 
I prefer Stanley for tapes, Cresent or Channellock for a lot of my pliers. I have a mix of other sockets, wrenches and screwdrivers that I picked up when on a gig out of town and needed something I forgot. A 20 oz. wooden handled Plum is the only hammer to use.


----------

